# home computer help



## callyB (Jan 18, 2014)

I know this is simple for you all but I'm having trouble. Very basic: I have 2 sets of speakers in 2 different ceilings in my house. The wires for those speakers are coming out of my wall in one central location. I want to plug those speaker wires into an amp and connect the amp to my pc (which is right next to where the wires come out of the wall). That's it. I really just want to listen to spotify throughout my house. Is this possible to just plus the 8 wires into an amp and the amp into the PC? If so, could you direct me to a product (a cheap one) that will serve my needs? Thanks everyone.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would look for a couple of used receivers that allow two pairs of speakers to be run simultaneously. YOu should be able to find them pretty cheap because you can use stereo or obsolete surrround receivers. You can come right out of your sound card to a line in like an AUX on the units. It would give you independent control of the two rooms as well.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I completely agree with Leonard on this. There may be a way to connect your computer to an amp, depending on how your computer is configured, but it may not be the best idea.
A used receiver with an "A" and "B" speaker bus should be able to connect to your computer and speakers even if only using the mini 1/8" headphone jack out of the computer. It may not sound the best but it would work, so yes a decent used receiver would be golden.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to use this sound card... http://www.ebay.com/itm/M-Audio-Del...=US_Sound_Cards_Internal_&hash=item2ecdd730ea and had it hooked up to a multi channel amp. I used JRiver on my PC. With JRiver you can assign the different channels to different zones and you can run multiple instances at the same time.

You could get a couple of chip amps to power the speakers... Something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/111257466986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 .


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

callyB said:


> I know this is simple for you all but I'm having trouble. Very basic: I have 2 sets of speakers in 2 different ceilings in my house. The wires for those speakers are coming out of my wall in one central location. I want to plug those speaker wires into an amp and connect the amp to my pc (which is right next to where the wires come out of the wall). That's it. I really just want to listen to spotify throughout my house. Is this possible to just plus the 8 wires into an amp and the amp into the PC? If so, could you direct me to a product (a cheap one) that will serve my needs? Thanks everyone.


Hi Cally, as Leonard suggested, any stereo receiver/amp with A/B speaker capability will work, as will just about any HT receiver with a multichannel input or assignable channels.
Not sure what your budget is, but something like this is around $100

cheers


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe something like this ??
http://www.parts-express.com/lepai-...dio-mini-amplifier-with-power-supply--310-300


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I think those are way too underpowered to do much. I have a couple around the house and unless the speakers are very sensitive, they cannot put out much oomph. AJ is right, a receiver would do.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have seen the chip amps on eBay with as much as 100wpc.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

100 wpc into 8 ohms should be enough, but he also needs to power more than one room, so it will need the ability to power speaker "A" and/or speaker "B" like one of these from our sponsor.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've used Parasound Z Amps to power ceiling speakers off my PC before. Had three rooms with ceiling speakers in vacation home and used one of these amps per pair of speakers for a total of three amps. They are small, relatively inexpensive, and rack mountable.

http://www.parasound.com/ParasoundZ/zampv3.php


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Note that he is using 8 speakers. To much for one amp in most cases.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

what audio output jacks are there on the back of your PC? i.e HDMI. SPDIF or just the 3.5mm jack


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Note that he is using 8 speakers. To much for one amp in most cases.


Hmm, I missed that. I interpreted "8 wires" as 4 speakers. One pair per ceiling.

cheers


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I took it as 4 speakers too.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Me as well

_Very basic: I have 2 sets of speakers in 2 different ceilings in my house._

It did sound like 2 sets of speakers, one set in each room, I am sorry for the confusion and possible misinformation.

If 8 speakers are involved something like a Niles amp may work better as you can buy amps with many channels for whole house.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.htd.com/Products/multi-channel-amplifiers/DMA-1240


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Maybe I am the one that read it wrong. callyB can you clarify? You have a lot of experience trying to help you and we need to understand the situation clearly to give good advice.


----------



## Jedi940 (Jan 8, 2014)

I read it as 4 speakers total. Also, if the ability to turn one set on with the other off isn't important, a simple amp might be all that's required. What speakers are you using? Do you know the Ohm rating?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Post deleted because it was not applicable to this thread.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

chashint said:


> From the Apple TV thread.


The Apple TV only has one optical out. If he is to control 2 zones then independent volume controls are a must ??


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

You know what, I reposted in the wrong thread.
That converter has no place here.
I will see if I can delete that when I get home.


----------

